# An odd phenomenon



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm not seeking any advice, just kinda wondering if anyone else has heard of this...

When my wife and I were first married, we had trouble with contraception. BC killed her mood, condoms were... well, to me, they have no place in a marriage bed. Spermicidal stuff seemed to irritate her, as did latex, so that's no good. There are things we didn't try, but I ended up using non-latex condoms most of the time, which as I mentioned before, was a bit offensive.

But what's worse is that when I didn't wear one, either because she was on BC, or we were being "careful" with rhythm or whatever, when I would finish inside her, she said it burned. We were a bit at odds as that was (and is) pretty much the best thing in the entire world, but at the same time, I didn't want her to burn, esp not there.

Well, several years and 3 kids later, I got the old sniparoo. And the burning disappeared. It's like she was allergic to my sperm, but not the rest of the seminal fluid? I dunno, weird.

Again, not looking for any advice, as the situation is long gone. Yes, she probably should have gone to the gyno, but she didn't. Just kinda curious if anyone else ever had or heard of this.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I've heard of semen allergies, but don't know if it's specific cause is the sperm. Based on your story, it sounds like it may be.


----------



## Big Mama (Mar 24, 2014)

I to have heard of this. It could be the issue. Sometimes when my H and I have sex it does burn, I think it is due to "Rug" burn down there, throw something salty on it and Ouch.


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

Umm... salty? Wha?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Big Mama (Mar 24, 2014)

ummmmm semen, salty yeah. Well you wouldn't be throwing it there I suppose. But it does manage to get there. And it manages to burn.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

I have heard of semen allergies too, but not sure if it is an urban legend or not.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

When my ex-husband and I didn't use condoms, having him finish inside me felt rather like having battery acid poured into my ladybits....... The prospect of sex is much less exciting if, instead of a nice orgasm and some really good post-coital glow, you get intense burning pain followed by a few days of unpleasant and painful rawness and swelling. 

Semen allergies, while rare, actually do exist. Often women with a true semen allergy will react to semen placed on any part of their bodies. But that's not what was going on with us. In our case it seemed to be caused by a pH incompatibility rather than by a true allergy. When we were younger, it didn't happen. But as we aged and our habits and body chemistries changed, it became a real problem.

OP, if it's not an allergy, try eliminating things like alcohol, smoking and/or hormonal drugs and medications like the bcp or HRT if possible. Make sure you're using a lube that works for her. It might also be possible to alter your diets to help, but I have zero experience with that so can't really make educated recommendations there. Also, though, keep in mind that both of your body chemistries change throughout your lifetimes, so there may be little that will help other than finding a condom you can live with.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

You're so alpha that your sperm attack her vagina


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

Rowan said:


> OP, if it's not an allergy, try eliminating things like alcohol, smoking and/or hormonal drugs and medications like the bcp or HRT if possible. Make sure you're using a lube that works for her. It might also be possible to alter your diets to help, but I have zero experience with that so can't really make educated recommendations there. Also, though, keep in mind that both of your body chemistries change throughout your lifetimes, so there may be little that will help other than finding a condom you can live with.


Like I said, not an issue since my vasectomy 6 years ago, was just wondering about others' experiences.


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

I've experienced this exact same thing. I've always felt itchy if my DH came inside of me. Most of the time he would just pull out but in order to have kids I had to allow it sometimes. I never saw a dr about it just dealt with it. Last year he got a vasectomy haven't had a single problem since then. Now my issue is I refuse to swallow, his semen is thick, clumpy and really white now. Grosses me out


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Wait, you bust a nut inside of her? I thought that was ONLY reserved for pregnant time (not even with condom or on BC).

Hope you realize taking it out is probably more safe than Condom/BC + cumming inside.

It has worked for us for almost 20 + years.....

We don't do condoms, my wife can't do BC (bad reactions).


----------

